# Defective shingle?



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Seen quite a few like that and are always GAF.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

Not always GAF, very rare actually, seen lots of Bird,Certainteed and Celotex with cracking. a lot of ELk shingles did not meet ASTM untill fairly recently as well.


----------



## Vince_B (May 9, 2008)

Looks like an ongoing structual issue. Two of the rafters have come apart at the ridge. It appears that they were reinforced after the house was built because the 2X4's are newer.
My best guess is, defective shingles on a deck that's moving around a lot.


----------



## capsley (Mar 5, 2013)

All fiberglass asphalt shingles crack due to thermal shock which is tempature changes, plus now days the manufactures are using less asphalt n more fillers when making the shingles thats why theres so many class action lawsuits against companies like gaf,owens corning,certainteed etc. If you want a shingle that dont crack buy a class 4 ir shingle that has sbs rubber in it theyre not affected by thermal shock and wont crack plus u get a discount off ur homeowners insurance aswell...


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

capsley said:


> All fiberglass asphalt shingles crack due to thermal shock which is tempature changes, plus now days the manufactures are using less asphalt n more fillers when making the shingles thats why theres so many class action lawsuits against companies like gaf,owens corning,certainteed etc. If you want a shingle that dont crack buy a class 4 ir shingle that has sbs rubber in it theyre not affected by thermal shock and wont crack plus u get a discount off ur homeowners insurance aswell...


Finally a right answer! Thermal Expansion Cracks. Due not just inferior products but more so extreme temperature changes.

Happens on decked roofs but not as often as board decking. We deck every roof that does not have plywood.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Roofcheck said:


> Finally a right answer!


Only took 4 1/2 years too!!!!!!! We be cruisin' now! :thumbup:


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Renegade said:


> Only took 4 1/2 years too!!!!!!! We be cruisin' now! :thumbup:


hey hey I was commenting on Capsley's post, 2013.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Roofcheck said:


> hey hey I was commenting on Capsley's post, 2013.


 I know that. The wise-cracks are always directed at the person resurrecting the thread. That's in the rules. :whistling

I was just expounding on your comment.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Renegade said:


> I know that. The wise-cracks are always directed at the person resurrecting the thread. That's in the rules. :whistling
> 
> I was just expounding on your comment.


Got it. hahaha. I can take abuse (while flinching).


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

I cant tell by the pics, but what if the sheeting was stacked and not staggered?

if the sheets moved or contracted, this may cause the long crack instead of it only being 4' long.


----------



## Dallas-Roofing (May 12, 2013)

I would say it is either movement in the foundation that is causing the crack in the shingle or just a bad set of shingles. Another question that comes to mind is whether the home owner has ever run any kind of wires on that side of the roof. I don't think that it is a ventilation issue because that seems to be the only crack and it is pretty straight up the slope. Ask the proper questions to the home owner and you may have to get the manufacturer there to inspect. 

Devin Mahdi
Dallas Texas Roofing Companies


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I did a low slope 3/12 porch roof (well ventilated) using Elk metrics to match the existing house. 

A couple years later I was working on that same house and couldn't believe how dried out and brittle they were,...didn't even want to walk on them.

I like Tamko Heritage or Timberline Ultras...Bare in mind, I ain't a full time roofer either.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Look...how much longer until we get those buttons??


----------

